# where to move to??



## Kelly83 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey,

I'm looking to relocate with my partner and our 5 month old son.
Can anyone suggest some nice places in oz? We do like the sound of Darwin. 

Thanks : )


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Darwin is about the last place Australians consider moving to or most of us anyway, just as not so many do move to northern Queensland and it's probably because of the extremes of the wet season that is in most peoples minds.
Not necessarily the risk of a cyclone and mind you the summer electrical storms must be spectacular viewing when on a deck somewhere with a cold beer or plenty of them at hand.
But it is the very high humidity that you will constantly live with and everthing not only has a moldy smell to it but you'll even find mold growing on just about anything that is not out in the open and can be washed off with an afternoon rain shower.
And then it is apparently worse either side of the wet season, some people saying at the end for it can still be very humid because of all the water and dampness but no relieving afternoon rain and I can understand the build up period prior to the wet also being a bit trying as you move from winter/spring temperatures of about 30C into constantly 30C temperatures and will have that for a couple of months or longer with little rain.
I live in a location where we have a similar situation developing thoughout late spring and early summer and often when it seems you have had two weeks of winter and three of spring, it is not so much a too high temperature and fortunately humidity not too bad, but it just seems you've had an endless summer and too much of the same thing can be as testing as having wet and cooler weather. 
So, I'd give Darwin a serious think before settling on it but some people do love it and 30C probably feels cool when you have had it long enough.
I was up there a couple of years ago and it was even humid in early July and warm, 
30+ like out in Kakadu and a local did say it was warmer and more humid than usual, courtesy of a later wet season, and then over in Kununurra it got to 33C and yet down in Broome, I near froze one night on a headland with a sea breeze coming in, but you are quite a bit further south by the time you get to Broome.


----------



## michaelstone (Feb 12, 2011)

It is always Sydney Australia or Melbourne Australia. Sometimes Pert and Brisbane come as an answer. However, all cities except Darwin are ranked on a worldwide basis within the 10 liveable cities in the world. So, go through these two sites and makeup your own impression about the city you prefer. I'd go for Sydney if you can afford it, and Melbourne if you can tolerate its crazy weather.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

So ms, what is your experience with different cities of Australia?

*BTW Kelly,*
Melbournes crazy weather is somewhat overrated though there are times when it can change quickly with late spring/summer stormy weather courteousy of the southern ocean prevailing westerly south westerlies but that is usually a welcome chance of coolness to hotter days.
Sydney is not without its own southerly busters as they are called there and also various severe weather conditions.
It is easy to google anything from anywhere, even from abroad as some posters may do but if Darwin had an attraction for you, there are many regional size towns/cities along the eastern seaborad that could suit you more than our largest capital cities.

Just in the north, you have to expect to have some cyclonic weather every few years or so, perhaps even more frequently depending on how our weather patterns develop, the area from Cairns to Townsville, Cyclone central you could say and building right near the coast can have its storm surge inundation dangers if land is not so high above sea level, 10M being an arbitrary good height for most conditions and any sea inundation over that and you'll have massive storm conditions or a Tsunami.

Cyclones also go further south but much more rarely so and probably of far less intensity though there can be very strong storm cells strike anywhere along coasts and hence the recent flooding of the Brisbane River Valley.
You buy in a big river valley and not carefully, it can be very foolish.


----------



## Lola83 (Mar 29, 2011)

How about Adelaide?


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Sydney*

Why not Sydney?

It is brilliant weather wise. Also there are more job opportunity than most of the places in Australia. You can find the place in suburbs and enjoy your life by living closer to the beach.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Personally i like Victoria cool place, very nice people and lots of fun....
so I'd go with Vic anytime....cheers with the cold beer...


----------

